# Taking a dog afeild while in heat?



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Here in NY the goose season ends in a week the problem I have is my dog is really coming together now she's doing great but she just went into heat two days ago. I'm going out in the am but leaving her home, she seen me load the truck and knows tomarrows a hunt but she's in the bleeding stage of her heat, can I take her or should I leave her home? These are the last two days I can go out and I feel bad leaving her home.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Take her. I have two female labs and hunt them both during their heat. What i notice is perhaps a little less endurance and little more pig headed. But each heat cycle is different, some worse then others.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I would also take her along with, just make sure there isn't a male around. 

Dan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It'll have no effect on HER at all. You may find males around your area you never knew existed. Sometimes they get a little "squirrely"; they may not sit to your whistles, etc.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

cut'em......
I always make sure to pay extra attention to my dog when she is in heat, be extra careful what I say around her...... leave money laying for her to find..... bring flowers...... just in case she works and remembers like the wife.

she will be fine, I take my girl affield when she is in heat, she may have a case of the stupid pills now and again, but fine otherwise

good luck :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Just what I wanted to hear! She's on her way with me in the am. I'm scheduled for an operation on thursday (stupid biopsy) so I can't hunt the last 4 days of the season and therefore I want my dog with me.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep...take her huntin....nothing wrong with that....I hunt my female during her cycle...no problems...except they stop and pee every 5 minutes.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Mac said:


> ...except they stop and pee every 5 minutes.


 No kiddin, i swear they're going to dehydrate. :lol:


----------

